# A-max



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Any one use the Hornady A-max 162gr in 7mm? I have read that a 1-10" will be ok for bullets up to 175gr. The A-max box suggests 1-8". Are the bullets that long that they won't be very good in my rifle?


----------



## MagnumManiac (Feb 19, 2008)

laite319 said:


> Any one use the Hornady A-max 162gr in 7mm? I have read that a 1-10" will be ok for bullets up to 175gr. The A-max box suggests 1-8". Are the bullets that long that they won't be very good in my rifle?


I've only ever seen 'em used on a Zebra out of a 7mm Weatherby.
They shed there jackets on all three shots,from differing angles.
They seemed to stabilise OK on the range prior to the hunt.
I didn't find there performance to be very good,so from that I haven't tried them in any of my rifles.
I don't think the 162gr will be too long for your rifle,it wasn't for my buddies 7mm Weatherby.
*MagnumManiac*
:sniper:


----------



## Tyrant (Mar 24, 2008)

First you have to watch a proper break in of a new barrel, but then the action starts with a gong @ 700 yards.

Moly 162 A-maxs rock!!
Kimber makes a decent rifle too.

Turn up the volume important instructions to follow....






Pard of mine, He can be rough on stuff...

Oh, 1-10 will stabilize fine. If not you will know with crow tracks on paper...

Norm


----------

